# Do you let your dog pull when on leash?



## Sprocket

I don't

How about you?

Also, please specify if you use a regular leash or retractable.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

When Tanis is walked alone, I have a retractable leash for him. When Tanis and Tiffa are walked together I use a dual leash. They pull when we are first walking out the door because they are so excited but after that they're too busy stopping, sniffing, leaving their mark to pull anymore.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I should have voted other....cause Dixi walks how ever Dixi wants to walk!:tongue:

As for ever one else, hell no!!
They much each(including Dixi) wait for my ok before coming out the door, then out the gate. Then they must walk politely at my side until I have given them the ok to wander...but never pull. Rhett rarely even wanders...he would rather be glued to my leg watching my face!

Oh and everyone is walked on a nylon/leather 5-6' leash.


----------



## Liz

Nope, I find it very disrespectful for my dog to drag me around like a sled.  I never use retractable leashes.


----------



## Sprocket

Gah I can't stand retractable leashes or dogs pulling! LOL.


----------



## Maxy24

I voted other. On walks, no he cannot pull. If he does we stop for a moment until he figures it out. Some days he's fantastic about it, other days he's a spazz and has trouble controlling himself, you can see him getting frustrated with my pace. In our yard I don't care how he walks, so he'll pull a bit there. In both cases he is on a regular 6 foot leash.


----------



## meggels

Murph is very rarely on a leash, he just trots alongside me. Doo doo doo doo (that's what I think is going through his mind while he trots along).

Abbie gets a a nylon leash if we are on the road/vets office/somewhere populated. She pulls when she's nervous but we are working on me stopping and not continuing until she is settling down. When we are out in more rural areas, we use a retractable so she can trot along and sniff things as she likes.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Liz said:


> Nope, I find it very disrespectful for my dog to drag me around like a sled.  I never use retractable leashes.


THIS^^^ Exactly. 

Buck is still a work in progress so he DOES pull but I don't LET him. We are still working on manners. He is pretty good in most places and situations but he still gets VERY excited over some things.

Very disrespectful is exactly how I would describe it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I am working on my lab not pulling. She gets pretty bad at it but after a bit I can get her walking nicely. She only weighs about 35 pounds less than me and she is all muscle. Hate retractable leashes!


----------



## frogdog

No, no pulling along...depends on what kind of walk we are going on...where, what & when too

1) City walk - harness with his 4" or 6" leash
2) Hike - retractable but mostly runs along with me loose


----------



## Sprocket

meggels said:


> Murph is very rarely on a leash, he just trots alongside me. *Doo doo doo doo (that's what I think is going through his mind while he trots along).*
> 
> Abbie gets a a nylon leash if we are on the road/vets office/somewhere populated. She pulls when she's nervous but we are working on me stopping and not continuing until she is settling down. When we are out in more rural areas, we use a retractable so she can trot along and sniff things as she likes.



:bounce::bounce:

Thats what I imagine goes on inside Gunners head! LOL doo doo doo doo.......


----------



## kady05

It depends.. if we're out in "public" (as in a pet store or something similar), then no.

But if we're out at the park, while we're walking to the sections where I let them off leash, I let them walk in front of me and pull a little bit. Not like, dragging me along, but I don't make them walk in a heel next to me either.


----------



## chowder

Since we walk down country roads, I want the dogs to be able to wander, but not run free (cars do come by on rare occasion). So I walk the boys on two 26 foot retractable leashes. That way Shade can wander all over constantly and Rocky can take his time and thoroughly sniff each spot at his own pace. They both know that 'car' means they have to come right back to my side and wait. I have no trouble at all walking the two of them on retractable leashes in fields and dirt roads and they get a lot more exercise that way. Plus I don't to worry about them taking off after deer. 

If we are anywhere civilized then they have regular 6 foot leashes. And nobody is allowed to pull, ever. Shade hasn't pulled at all since we got him the easy walk harness. It has been a life saver for him. He used to be totally unmanageable on a walk.


----------



## xellil

I love the dooo dooo dooo! I wish I had a dog like that.

We gave up on leashes with Snorkels long ago. We just try to herd her.

I don't let Rebel pull on a leash and if he's on a leash it's a 6 footer. If I'm going to allow him to wander I just take the leash off.


----------



## catahoulamom

I picked "Other" because my dogs do pull on the leash. We're working on it, have been for the past several years LOL but whenever I walk them together (I'll usually take 2 and my boyfriend takes 2) they do pull at first. I do my best to manage it and if they get too worked up I will stop and wait for them to calm down before continuing (or turn back and wait for them to calm down). After the first 5 minutes or so they calm down a lot and we don't have a problem, they walk in front of me but their leashes aren't taut. Well, except for Topher. Topher walks great by himself but whenever he's with the pack he criss-crosses back and forth and acts like an idiot, lol. They all do much better by themselves, or in twos. We use 4 or 6 ft nylon leashes or their 4ft Mendota martingale-style rope leads. 

I've always hated retractables, but have considered buying them for whenever we go on our trip to Hot Springs, NC because I'm gonna go hiking on the Appalachian trail with the boys and I'd like them to be able to wander a bit without being off-leash in an unfamiliar area.


----------



## liquid

No, I dont allow pulling. We use a regular 6' leash. 

I dont keep Eevee in a tight heel either. She's allowed to wander around and sniff stuff when on leash, as long as she's not actively pulling. Does that make sense?


----------



## xchairity_casex

i am anti-retractable leash 100%!!
i cant STAND those damn horrid things and i will NEVER EVER EVER in ANY circumstance reccomend them for someone i dont care if they have a dead hamster to the end of it.

think about it though no matter how good they are made you STILL have to stop your dog with the force your thumb produces your THUMB your not useing your arm strength if you dog goes tearing off you are stopping your dog with your thumb.

when i was younger my sister got a dobermon/setter mix who had no manners (i was 11 and didnt know much about dog training) she bought her a retractable lead for ME to walk her with the dog was big and a huge puller.
one day she broke the locking mechinism to greet another dog the other dog owner screamed at me to get a hold of my dog so i did what i could which was to grab the rope part itself i ened up with seriously terrable rope burn across the creases of both hands took almost 2 months to fully heal it hurt i couldnt pick up anything or grip anything huge blisters and open skin.
needless to say i got screamed at by my sister for breaking the lead she bought another and again sent me out to walk her dog alone
it was summer i was in shorts again another dog passed us and again lock broke but this other dog went in circles around my legs as did zoe ended up with again horrable rope burns on the back of my knees.
i couldnt sit down or bend my legs without crying for about a week afterward it hurt so badley i probably should have gone to the hospitol it was so bad even have scars from it.

after that my mom stepped in and wouldnt let my sister buy another retractable leash. but with Kira she had one and tried forceing me to use it i said hell no you outta just junk it!

i HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE those damn idiotic contraptions with a passion


----------



## magicre

Liz said:


> Nope, I find it very disrespectful for my dog to drag me around like a sled.  I never use retractable leashes.



retractable leashes are dangerous in small spaces...take your dog to the woods if you want him to have 20 feet and good luck holding on to that idiotic handle when he breaks free.

first, we wait for dogs to calm and sit before even attaching the leash, the normal six foot leash.

next, we wait for dogs to calm before opening the door.

i always go first.

then they may go. 

if they are overly excited, we start over.

they are never allowed to pull. that is when i stand like tree, put my foot on the leash until the pulling stops.

they walk beside or slightly behind.

the only time they are allowed to be ahead of me is sniffing time...every dog needs to sniff 

now that i've read the thread, retractable leashes are fine for those on this forum. everyone else should get a clue.


----------



## bridget246

Bridget can pull at times. She likes it so it kind of like a reward. I just put the leash on her harness so she can pull me without getting hurt as she runs around sniffing everything. 


It was so much fun with another large dog that loved to pull. I could put them both on a harness that encourages pulling and they would send me zipping through the park. It isn't the type of pull that takes you down. Just the kind of pulling that keeps you going and makes long fast walks a lot easier on the hips. My biggest problem I had was forgetting to stop them when I wanted to stop and I would get dragged a little. Just saying halt and they would sit for me. 

I'm not even sure if the above would be considered pulling. I thought of it more of like steering as they were pulling where I wanted them to go and not really where they wanted to go. I think the secret to the this is a leather leash. It doesn't hurt your hands to allow your dog to pull a little. 

Bridget can also pull if we are doing scent training and again if it with the leash on the harness. If I'm going to let them pull then I want them to be safe doing it. Can't wait to start weight training Bridget.

Carlos wouldn't pull you if you paid him. He is more a dooo dooo dooo type of dog who is just happy to be on a walk.


----------



## xellil

I've never used a retractable leash but I've seen enough people who have no clue letting their dogs run all around in the street and pulling them along to know most people shouldn't be using them. It always kind of freaked me out when walking in Indy because someone would have a dog coming at us from a long distance and I could never be sure when the leash would run out of length or if the owner would be able to stop them. Sometimes they couldn't.

My trainer didn't allow them in class and advised against them for most dogs. Of course he had a classful of difficult dogs. I suspect an easy dog would do fine on one.


----------



## bridget246

I would use a retractable leash if I could find one that was better made. If I let Bridget pull me on one it really hurts my hand. And beyond that they snap if the dog pulls to hard.


----------



## StdPooDad

I do not let my dogs pull. When we're starting out walking nicely, I've walked a mile in 100 yards. Still do that with Teaghan (although not as far.) We walk, she pulls, I turn around and walk the other way. Lather, rinse, repeat. seamus is pretty bomber in terms of not pulling at all.

I generally use a 6 ft leather leash with an easy walk harness. I use the harness not so much to stop them pulling, but if they *do* see something and pull I don't want their necks to get tweaked. 

If I'm walking both, I'll use a 6 ft leash for each. I occasionally will use a retractable with one of them but I don't use it very much. I mean, think about it, for a dog to move forward with a retractable, they *have* to pull. Why would you want to reward your dog for pulling?


----------



## chowder

magicre said:


> now that i've read the thread, retractable leashes are fine for those on this forum. everyone else should get a clue.


You have to realize who I'm walking on retractable leashes. I have Rocky..... who wouldn't chase something or leave my side in public even if I lit his tail on fire and threw raw meat in front of him. Most of the time he's 20 feet behind us and we're dragging him along. 

And Shade, ... who has gotten a bad case of the 'lazies' from Rocky and now after a quarter mile, I'm dragging both of them behind me. Plus Shade has become a "momma velcro" boy and won't leave my side even in the back yard anymore. Getting anything done at all involves falling over two rather large boy dogs at all times because they are glued to my feet. Plus, I have the retractables that are the flat tape leashes, not the rope ones so they aren't as bad. 

But, I could see where you'd get a bunch of idiots out there letting their dogs run wild on them. Luckily I don't go out in the real world and encounter other people ever!!


----------



## Muttkip

Beau is allowed to pull in the leash, but I trained him to do it. I say "HIKE!" and he begins to pull and run like a fool. I say "Wait" and "Heel" he's by my side waiting for me to say forward. So it's a mix, most of the time I let him lead the way and sniff and just be a Beagle, but it's needed he'll be good on the leash. I think it's fine to let him walk in front of me and pull just a bit when we're on a walk, it's his walk let him enjoy it !

Takoda......she's a work in progress....a very slow one.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I really hate when clients bring them in on a retractable leash too. They just let their dogs drag them through the door and around the side of the desk and wrap around me. GRR


----------



## Scarlett_O'

My Mum uses retractables on her 2.....when I was down there I made them use their "real leashes" when ever they were with me!!LOL


----------



## Sprocket

Scarlett_O' said:


> My Mum uses retractables on her 2.....when I was down there I made them use their "real leashes" when ever they were with me!!LOL


I have 2 really good sets of friends that both have dogs the size of Gunner. 

They use retractable leashes and I am literally embarrassed to walk anywhere with them. Their dogs go wherever and then there is that "pull back, retract, pull back, retract" routine that makes them look silly.

Plus, I am walking my dog politely at my side while their dog is right up my dogs butt or winding around everyone.
I can even stand the noise those things make.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sprocket said:


> I have 2 really good sets of friends that both have dogs the size of Gunner.
> 
> They use retractable leashes and I am literally embarrassed to walk anywhere with them. Their dogs go wherever and then there is that "pull back, retract, pull back, retract" routine that makes them look silly.
> 
> Plus, I am walking my dog politely at my side while their dog is right up my dogs butt or winding around everyone.
> I can even stand the noise those things make.


My Mum and Dad make them walk nicely.....but still the stupid leashes just make me want to scream!!


----------



## Celt

I admit that the boys aren't as well trained as they should be but they are not allowed to pull. Scotty will sometimes, read: when he's with his "cousins" (my niece's poms), try to pull but I put a stop to it pretty quick. He is a bit muleheaded :0) I use a regular leather leash, been thinking about those soft cotton ones, but I don't know. I don't like retractable leashes.


----------



## Sprocket

Scarlett_O' said:


> My Mum and Dad make them walk nicely.....but still the stupid leashes just make me want to scream!!


And the men look so SILLY with them in their hands! LOL 

The whole thing just annoys me to no end.


----------



## whiteleo

I hate people who walk their dogs on retractable leashes.....Worst invention EVER! When I go on a serious walk, they are both in a "easy walk" harness, but Cayenne pretty much never pulls anymore, hell her trick is to put the brakes on and let me pull her.....LOL

People who use retractable leashes let their dogs get way too far ahead of them then, when a dog which is on a short leash is near they get too close and the person all of sudden realizes it...Also, it has happened to me more than once where the lock has not worked on the retractable after the owner shortened it and all of a sudden the dog is right in Leo's face and he wants to eat ...him...

Chowder, I still like you! LOL


----------



## Makovach

Neither Annie nor Tucker are permitted to pull at any time on leash. They are expected to listen and fallow a heel. I feel like there is a time and place for silliness and my walks are not. 

My boyfriend uses a retractable leash to take Tucker potty. Tucker doesn't like to potty on lead. I've always discouraged it because I don't like them pottying on walks. They always go before and have to hold it til we get home. I take Tucker potty with out a lead, but he doesn't listen to my bf. He knows that he isn't allowed to pull on the retractable either. He always makes sure he's not too far away to make it too tight. This is the only use in the world I can find for a retractable. 

If I want my dogs to have freedom, it is done off lead at parks, woods, fields and resivores. Even in this time all rules still apply. If I say heel, they best get their butts beside me or else its back on leash and no more fun.

I use 1, 4 and 6 ft leather leads. 
The retractable is only for potty.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sprocket said:


> And the men look so SILLY with them in their hands! LOL
> 
> The whole thing just annoys me to no end.


Hehe, so true!!

I think in truthfullness my Dad prefers Hub's real leash....but is convinced that the retractable is "more comfortable" for him.....although at least when they go to off leash parks he DOES turn him loose!!:wink:


----------



## StdPooDad

Are you serious? You generalize this much? Suggesting that *everyone* that uses a retractable leash is stupid and doesn't watch their dog is quite ignorant IMO. I'm hoping you were joking.



whiteleo said:


> I hate people who walk their dogs on retractable leashes.....Worst invention EVER! When I go on a serious walk, they are both in a "easy walk" harness, but Cayenne pretty much never pulls anymore, hell her trick is to put the brakes on and let me pull her.....LOL
> 
> People who use retractable leashes let their dogs get way too far ahead of them then, when a dog which is on a short leash is near they get too close and the person all of sudden realizes it...Also, it has happened to me more than once where the lock has not worked on the retractable after the owner shortened it and all of a sudden the dog is right in Leo's face and he wants to eat ...him...
> 
> Chowder, I still like you! LOL


----------



## StdPooDad

I take my dogs to agility trials, they spend a lot of time in hotel rooms. I take them out to potty at night, I'm afraid that pottying off lead isn't an option.



Makovach said:


> Neither Annie nor Tucker are permitted to pull at any time on leash. They are expected to listen and fallow a heel. I feel like there is a time and place for silliness and my walks are not.
> 
> My boyfriend uses a retractable leash to take Tucker potty. Tucker doesn't like to potty on lead. I've always discouraged it because I don't like them pottying on walks. They always go before and have to hold it til we get home. I take Tucker potty with out a lead, but he doesn't listen to my bf. He knows that he isn't allowed to pull on the retractable either. He always makes sure he's not too far away to make it too tight. This is the only use in the world I can find for a retractable.
> 
> If I want my dogs to have freedom, it is done off lead at parks, woods, fields and resivores. Even in this time all rules still apply. If I say heel, they best get their butts beside me or else its back on leash and no more fun.
> 
> I use 1, 4 and 6 ft leather leads.
> The retractable is only for potty.


----------



## xchairity_casex

While cesar is on lead he is expected (no matter where we are) to not pull and to stand next to me
weather we are walking or standing still.
when he is off elad is his time to sniff and run around and go crazy thats his reward for walking nicely ON lead so our routine is
walk 30 minutes to an hour to get to a destination where he can be free and crazy
i ask him to sit
i take the lead off and ask him to wait
then i ask him to focus
after he focuses on me for a few seconds or minutes then i say "OK! GO!" and he shoots off like a bullet out of a gun! 
if he tries running away before i say ok i grab him and make him sit back down and wait again but now he knows if i say "UHUH wait" he will come back over sit back down and wait!


----------



## Tobi

meh... it doesn't really bother me that much, we don't use a leashe often, but when i want him at attention i give him the command to stay near me (wait). If he pulls a little bit to go get some sniffs more power to him...


----------



## _unoriginal

I let Bentley pull to his heart's content but when I say to knock it off, he does. He pulls because I allow him to, when I don't want to be pulled, he doesn't pull. I use regular 6' leashes or 100' leads depending on where I'm at.


----------



## Tobi

_unoriginal said:


> I let Bentley pull to his heart's content but when I say to knock it off, he does. He pulls because I allow him to, when I don't want to be pulled, he doesn't pull. I use regular 6' leashes or 100' leads depending on where I'm at.


It's almost a workout keeping a bully going your pace when they are on the trail of something zomg amazing! :lol:


----------



## xchairity_casex

Tobi said:


> It's almost a workout keeping a bully going your pace when they are on the trail of something zomg amazing! :lol:


oh deff! i basically had to teach Cesar how to walk properly on 3 differnt surfaces litterly he learned that on cement or pavement meant he could not pull but then the second his feet hit grass it was "tug,tug,tug"
so i had to do some work with him on the grass AND pavement then i thought "shooo! we got this now!"
nope becuase when his feet hit sand "WOOOSH!" so then it was back to square one! im hopeing i dont find any other new surfaces he will figure he can drag me onto!


----------



## Khan

xchairity_casex said:


> i am anti-retractable leash 100%!!
> i cant STAND those damn horrid things and i will NEVER EVER EVER in ANY circumstance reccomend them for someone i dont care if they have a dead hamster to the end of it.
> 
> think about it though no matter how good they are made you STILL have to stop your dog with the force your thumb produces your THUMB your not useing your arm strength if you dog goes tearing off you are stopping your dog with your thumb.
> 
> when i was younger my sister got a dobermon/setter mix who had no manners (i was 11 and didnt know much about dog training) she bought her a retractable lead for ME to walk her with the dog was big and a huge puller.
> one day she broke the locking mechinism to greet another dog the other dog owner screamed at me to get a hold of my dog so i did what i could which was to grab the rope part itself i ened up with seriously terrable rope burn across the creases of both hands took almost 2 months to fully heal it hurt i couldnt pick up anything or grip anything huge blisters and open skin.
> needless to say i got screamed at by my sister for breaking the lead she bought another and again sent me out to walk her dog alone
> it was summer i was in shorts again another dog passed us and again lock broke but this other dog went in circles around my legs as did zoe ended up with again horrable rope burns on the back of my knees.
> i couldnt sit down or bend my legs without crying for about a week afterward it hurt so badley i probably should have gone to the hospitol it was so bad even have scars from it.
> 
> after that my mom stepped in and wouldnt let my sister buy another retractable leash. but with Kira she had one and tried forceing me to use it i said hell no you outta just junk it!
> 
> i HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE those damn idiotic contraptions with a passion


I wish there was a LOVE button on this!! I could not agree with you more!!
Hate those things. My BFF uses one and I b*tch at her all the time about it. When we babysit Thor, I tell her, don't even pack that thing, I have a "real" leash for him!!

I also find it aggravating that when my BIG dog who is walking very calm comes upon a small dog at the end of one of those leashes who then goes crazy, WE are the ones who everyone is afraid of. Like my dog is going to attack and eat their little dog! Really...


----------



## meggels

People CAN use retractables in a respectful and responsible manner lol. But there are the idiots who don't, I think it gives the rest of us retractable users a bad name


----------



## meggels

StdPooDad said:


> I take my dogs to agility trials, they spend a lot of time in hotel rooms. I take them out to potty at night, I'm afraid that pottying off lead isn't an option.


Haha yeah.

I had a little frenchie female that I showed a few times and basically stole from my friend and she became one of my dogs. She would even travel with me and go back to CT to visit family when I lived in PA. 

I had her on our first mini vacation and was walking her, and this dog would not go potty. For like 24 hours. I was getting so aggravated and wondering why the hell she would not go to the bathroom. But then it occurred to me she didn't know that she could/should potty on lead lol. Had always just gone in a fenced in yard.


----------



## chowder

I seem to have the opposite problem every one else has here. If we see another dog coming (rare but it happens), I'll put my boys in a sit by my side and wait on their retractable leashes until the dog passes us. It's always the other dog on the 6 foot leash that is leaping around and going berzerk trying to get to us while it's owner is dragging it down the street and yelling at it to 'walk' or 'heel' or 'come on' or some other command that the poor dog has no concept of. 

It all add's up to training the dog to the leash that works best for you. I don't think you can 'blame' a leash for the misuse of it, any more then you can 'blame' a car after someone crashes it into you (there are exceptions but we won't go there!).


----------



## Tobi

meggels said:


> People CAN use retractables in a respectful and responsible manner lol. But there are the idiots who don't, I think it gives the rest of us retractable users a bad name


I very much agree they can, there is a time and a place for them, crowded areas are not a good place, hikes, nature trails i think they are an awesome tool to allow your dog to explore to a point, and still keep a hand on how far they are straying. :thumb:


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> I don't think you can 'blame' a leash for the misuse of it, any more then you can 'blame' a car after someone crashes it into you (there are exceptions but we won't go there!).


you said that so well. Like any tool, it can be used poorly. Or well. Which is why I get irritated when people say a tool is "cruel" - any tool can be cruel in the wrongs hands. But used correctly, unless it was made for torture, it can be used properly.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

So I am joining the chorus of "boos" for retractable leashes. But I live in a large city. I can hardly think of a worse place to use them than here... I have seen people on their cell phones, half-way down the block, and their dog is on the retractable all the way down the block and around the corner...:shocked: At this point, there is no longer any control over your own dog-- anything could happen.

The issue for me is that there no longer is the sense of communication between dog and handler. I use a 6 foot leather leash. I like to be able to feel my dog's movements, and sense his "energy", as it were, through the leash. Also, I can feel if he's limping, if he's about to plow through some broken glass on the street, eat a chicken bone-- in other words, address any issue right away, rather than feel like I have to reel him in or run up to catch him after the fact. 

Where I live, it just doesn't seem like a safe idea... But, like chowder (and xellil) says, it's about how (and when and where) you use the appropriate "tool" for the right circumstance...

Oh. So, do I allow Mateo to pull? Not usually, but it's a work in progress... Some days he's the most compliant, easy, walker... and then there are days where his brain turns into a sieve... and distraction takes over. But he's learning.


----------



## xellil

NewYorkDogue said:


> So I am joining the chorus of "boos" for retractable leashes. But I live in a large city. I can hardly think of a worse place to use them than here... I have seen people on their cell phones, half-way down the block, and their dog is on the retractable all the way down the block and around the corner...:shocked: At this point, there is no longer any control over your own dog-- anything could happen.


That's my beef with them. Some people might as well have an off leash dog. I never tried one because I can get tangled up pretty good in a 6 foot leash. Goodness knows what would happen to me with one that long.


----------



## _unoriginal

Tobi said:


> It's almost a workout keeping a bully going your pace when they are on the trail of something zomg amazing! :lol:


Everything is z0mg amazing! It's always "oh look at that!" "z0mg there's something over here!" :lol:


----------



## werecatrising

When we are going for a walk I like my dogs in a nice heel- their shoulder at my leg. If we are out hiking or whatever, they can go to the end of the leash (if they are on one) and sniff around but not pull.

I think there is a time and place for those retractable leashes. I used one with my last dog when we were on the beach or some wide open area where I wanted him to have some room to explore. I hate seeing them used at the hospital. Dogs are often wandering all over the reception area tangling people up.


----------



## StdPooDad

I want my dogs to walk beside me, right or left side. I have a command I use "go sniff", that means they can umm..."go sniff" Otherwise it's let's go! I also use the terms Heel and Side. Heel isn't an obedience, ttight by me heel, but it's just on my left side. When I walk both of them I want them to know where to go, I can say "Seamus, side, Teaghan, Heel" Seamus knows it really well, Teaghan not so much, but she seemed to really get it today.


----------



## doggiedad

why would someone let their dog pull when leashed?
my dog is trained to heel with or without and on either side.


----------



## CanineKidd

No pulling is allowed, and pulling is never committed. Delilah is very good about keeping an eye on which way I'm about go, she can always be at the point of one misstep away would equal pulling but she can do so for an entire walk and never pull, and will happily go into heel position when asked until "free."

Retractable leashes are a pet peeve of mine, not only have I had most of them break on me, I've had one cut through to the bone of my index finger years ago, which was it entirely for me.


----------



## eternalstudent

I know there are definitely some prize prats out there with retractable leashes and I would say my first experience with a retractable leash was also not good (never new a english spaniel could pull so hard) but I like them.

There are times that I am out walking where the retractable leash is great and allows me to not have to fight my dog to walk nicely. 

to put into context.
A lot of the hikes I go on the path will go through a livestock field, This gives me two choices one, go round, two fight like hell to keep me 6ft from my pup (yes I do mean it that way, the pups 4 legged drive is much better and less stumbling than my 2 leg equivalent) or use a retractable leash. The retractable leash works.

I have only once been pulled of my feet, and that was my own stupid fault of walking a dog on a sheet of ice, and the same thing would probably have happened on my 6ft'er as my 30 ft'er. 

I do not use them round town, thats madness, but if on a long walk they can be great.

Now like all tools they can be used well or badly!! 

Like all tools there are good ones and bad ones - never buy a two material one unless you like safety glasses (yes i know of people who have lost an eye).

As for the power of the thumb again by a good one, mine you depress a solid piece of plastic rated to a lot more than my dog can pull and when under tension does not release.

Do I look silly walking around with them - I don't care!!

As full pulling. There are times when my pups pull - i am not a great trainer and they still like to say hello to everybody.

When I am going somewhere where lots of people are around who want to say hello back I will use a harness, I do this as there will inevitably be a reward for pulling. This only happens on a harness, in the same way as the retractable is only used on a harness, it is something different to a collar. 

When on a collar - normally a check chain, I have my pups close to me and they are allowed to stop for the length of the lead I am holding.

In busy places where the people are not dog lovers I still resort to using a bridal style control.


----------



## sozzle

Stanley came to us already walking beautifully on a leash. He will pull if he sees a cat, he is a strong dog, all muscle, so it takes a considerable amount of strength on my part to pull him away, say "leave" and keep walking on even though I am a big girl.

I use a normal leash.

Retractable are not recommended for greyhounds.

My inlaws use a long leash on their border collie which I hate. He is shocking on a leash and even on a short leash he pulls and pulls although is very obedient off leash and obeys all commands. Therefore I rarely walk him on the street because I don't want to get dragged along. He is intact and has to scent mark everything and I'm wondering if that is why he pulls so much. I worry that my mother in law especially who is not very strong will get pulled over one of these days. In fact she tripped over his leash many years ago and broke her wrist but that was a different matter.

My friend's cavoodle who is also great offleash pulls badly onleash and I was wondering if I should do some training with her, ie the change direction and wait etc?


----------



## Paws&Tails

Nope. No pulling is allowed. Still working on him pulling and going nuts when he sees other dogs, though. Making progress. 

He must sit calmly before the door even opens and _I_ walk out that door first. I let him sniff around, go potty, mark things etc. first in our yard and then we start the walk. I let him sniff around in a few places during the walk, but only if I say "go sniff" first. During hikes or in fields I put him on a 20 foot leash and he can wander around some.


----------



## rannmiller

I'm bad. That's all there is too it. They don't pull that hard, just enough to keep my butt moving haha. Usually by the end of a run they're all tired enough to listen to me when I ask them to heel and if I really wanted them to heel the whole time I could but the poor things have their lives run by me all the time, I figure they should at least have a little more freedom when they get out of the house. It's not like I'm letting them yank my arm off, pull me anywhere I don't want to go, or attack random strangers, they just pull a little and have a good time, and I get over it.


----------



## Tobi

rannmiller said:


> I'm bad. That's all there is too it. They don't pull that hard, just enough to keep my butt moving haha. Usually by the end of a run they're all tired enough to listen to me when I ask them to heel and if I really wanted them to heel the whole time I could but *the poor things have their lives run by me all the time*, I figure they should at least have a little more freedom when they get out of the house. It's not like I'm letting them yank my arm off, pull me anywhere I don't want to go, or attack random strangers, they just pull a little and have a good time, and I get over it.


I wish i could have put my response this well... especially the highlighted bit... :thumb:

I almost feel bad bossing mine around all the time :lol: "sit, stay, go potty" when we go hiking, it's kinda like.... the go nuts part of our days! great post Rachel!


----------



## rannmiller

Tobi said:


> I wish i could have put my response this well... especially the highlighted bit... :thumb:
> 
> *I almost feel bad bossing mine around all the time :lol: "sit, stay, go potty" when we go hiking, it's kinda like.... the go nuts part of our days!* great post Rachel!


Hey thanks, and well-put yourself! I will drive out of my way to take them for an off-leash trail run when I can because I love watching them run off-leash so much, they just show so much unbridled joy and it makes me even happier.


----------



## Sprocket

rannmiller said:


> Hey thanks, and well-put yourself! I will drive out of my way to take them for an off-leash trail run when I can because I love watching them run off-leash so much, they just show so much unbridled joy and it makes me even happier.


I always would rather have them off leash than to make them heel and not pull.

I walk them off leash 90% of the time.


----------



## Donna Little

I have 10 dogs but several are old and don't enjoy a walk. Madison is too old, Lily has a bum leg, and Toby has a heart condition so the 3 of them are never on a leash. Camden and Angel, 2 of my Chihuahuas are absolute dreams on a leash. My Min Pins Briana and Bailey are perfect on leash too. Karma does pull some but she's small and not very strong so it's not a problem. She's mostly Dachshund so is ALWAYS wanting to smell something. Sabrina, my hubby's precious baby angel, is embarrassing on leash. He'll ask me to take her walking with the Min Pins and I mostly always say no. She's just out of control and I don't enjoy it. She's smaller than Karma so the pulling isn't really the issue it's the darting around and barking uncontrollably at everything. I've told him he has to come with us or she doesn't get to go. Nat the tiny brat, to my knowledge has never been on a leash. I hate to admit it but I've never walked her. She's so small and fast that I've been scared she'd get off the leash somehow and take off. I know I need to work on that in our yard and see how she does....
As far as the retractable leash, I'm not a big fan. I took Bailey for her eye appt the other day and she was wearing the cone. We were standing at the desk making her follow up appt and she was about 2 feet from me facing me. A woman walked in with a large (around 75 lb) mix breed on a retractable. The dog charged in the door well ahead of her, focused on Bailey and was clearly in a dominant state. Ears forward, tail rigid, hackles up.... Bailey never even knew the dog approached her because of the cone so I quickly pulled her in front of my legs. She was between me and the desk and this idiot, let the leash out MORE so her dog could get to Bailey again! Suddenly I have this big ass dog in front of me and this time Bailey saw it and was clearly intimidated. I mean, here's my poor nearly blind dog, wearing a cone, cowering away from this dog, and this fool is giving the dog more leash?! I yelled at the lady and I think I shocked everyone in there but SERIOUSLY?! What I said was, "Get your dog away from my dog!" She pulled her dog away and went and sat down but never reeled her dog back in. When I left she was sitting down on one side of the room with her dog all the way on the other, growling at someone's Boston. She had to be asked to pull her dog away again! What the hell? 
My dogs are always on a regular nylon leash, I guess about 3 ft, and a harness. I like to keep my guys in check and out of harms way so no retractable for me.


----------



## xellil

Donna Little said:


> As far as the retractable leash, I'm not a big fan. I took Bailey for her eye appt the other day and she was wearing the cone. We were standing at the desk making her follow up appt and she was about 2 feet from me facing me. A woman walked in with a large (around 75 lb) mix breed on a retractable. The dog charged in the door well ahead of her, focused on Bailey and was clearly in a dominant state. Ears forward, tail rigid, hackles up.... Bailey never even knew the dog approached her because of the cone so I quickly pulled her in front of my legs. She was between me and the desk and this idiot, let the leash out MORE so her dog could get to Bailey again! Suddenly I have this big ass dog in front of me and this time Bailey saw it and was clearly intimidated. I mean, here's my poor nearly blind dog, wearing a cone, cowering away from this dog, and this fool is giving the dog more leash?! I yelled at the lady and I think I shocked everyone in there but SERIOUSLY?! What I said was, "Get your dog away from my dog!" She pulled her dog away and went and sat down but never reeled her dog back in. When I left she was sitting down on one side of the room with her dog all the way on the other, growling at someone's Boston. She had to be asked to pull her dog away again! What the hell?
> My dogs are always on a regular nylon leash, I guess about 3 ft, and a harness. I like to keep my guys in check and out of harms way so no retractable for me.


you have to wonder where some people's brains are, don't you? I would be so embarrassed if my dog did that I'd probably slink out and never come back. 

People act like they are with some stranger dog and have no control of or accountability for what they do.


----------



## 7766

I would love to say no, my dogs don’t pull, but they do. I have no-one to blame but myself for not training them properly. But that is changing and we are working on it. All of my dogs have 6 ft nylon leashes. They are used 99% of the time. If we are going anywhere, walks, vet, trips I use them. 

I do have retractables, and I use them for bathroom breaks. One of my dogs goes out front most of the time to potty. I use a retractable so I don’t have to walk through the yard when it’s dewy, wet etc. I used to use them when I lived in my apartment for the same reasons. 

I do have a great story about them. I had Stoli out one night on one waling him around to get him to potty. He got himself wrapped around a light post. As I was untangling it, I drop it and it scared him and he took off. It was dragging on the ground behind him, which scared him and just made him run faster. I thought he would be gone for good. Finally he stopped and I took off running back toward the apt and he followed me. 

I don’t mind them as long as the dog being walked on them is under control. But, I feel that way about dogs in general, whether they are off leash, on a nylon/leather/chain leash or retractable. My dogs may pull, but they don’t run up to dogs and people. It drives me crazy when I am out walking and people let their dogs run right up to mine.


----------



## Ladylola

I use a normal leash and never allow pulling, she broke my wrist when she was a puppy and learning how to walk on a leash respectfully!! When we ride the bike Lola will wear her harness with a normal leash, this is the only time I will allow pulling!! This gets rid of her energy, which we all know Labs have!!! She enjoys every minute.


----------



## Sprocket

Ladylola said:


> I use a normal leash and never allow pulling, she broke my wrist when she was a puppy and learning how to walk on a leash respectfully!! When we ride the bike Lola will wear her harness with a normal leash, this is the only time I will allow pulling!! This gets rid of her energy, which we all know Labs have!!! She enjoys every minute.


I LOVE riding a Bike with my dogs. 

I still don't allow pulling even then. I'm way to afraid that something will catch thir eye and cause me to crash.


----------



## rannmiller

Yeah I allow no pulling whatsoever when we are on my bike, little Milo has caused me to crash with that a couple of times before, but he's a darter and a sudden stopper. If they try to pull, I pedal faster!


----------



## Tahlz

I'm pretty bad at times. Sunny, my Lab x is allowed to pull. I've had him for 5 years and I've never taught him to walk properly. It doesn't bother me because he doesn't pull that badly. Serenity, she was allowed to pull and is still allowed at times, when I say so. Most of the time she isn't allowed to pull but she can walk ahead. I have no problem with retractable leashes and I've used one on Serenity before and I will in the future probably. 



Sprocket said:


> I always would rather have them off leash than to make them heel and not pull.
> 
> I walk them off leash 90% of the time.


Thats pretty cool your dogs can walk off leash most of the time. Can they walk off leash were people/other dogs may be and still behave? Can all three walk off leash and behave together?


----------



## xellil

Sprocket said:


> I always would rather have them off leash than to make them heel and not pull.
> 
> I walk them off leash 90% of the time.


Me too. I noticed after I got Rebel he's much more reactive to other dogs either on a leash or behind a fence or door. When we are off leash he has very little reaction to other dogs. It's weird.


----------



## Sprocket

Tahlz said:


> I'm pretty bad at times. Sunny, my Lab x is allowed to pull. I've had him for 5 years and I've never taught him to walk properly. It doesn't bother me because he doesn't pull that badly. Serenity, she was allowed to pull and is still allowed at times, when I say so. Most of the time she isn't allowed to pull but she can walk ahead. I have no problem with retractable leashes and I've used one on Serenity before and I will in the future probably.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty cool your dogs can walk off leash most of the time. Can they walk off leash were people/other dogs may be and still behave? Can all three walk off leash and behave together?


Yep. Sprocket wanders around peeing on grass. Mikey hunts for mice as we walk and Gunner digs in each hole we walk by. They just tend to do their own thing but they do follow each other and myself. We walk around a big open field. 

Sometimes people and other dogs walk by, it's usually a quick greeting and everyone goes on their way.

They all have excellent recall so there is never an issue.



xellil said:


> Me too. I noticed after I got Rebel he's much more reactive to other dogs either on a leash or behind a fence or door. When we are off leash he has very little reaction to other dogs. It's weird.


Mikey is like that as well. 

I believe that dogs tend to protect their owner more when they are physically attached to them.


----------

